# SYTYCD Season 11



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Season 11, Air Date confirmed.

*MAY 28TH*

http://www.thestar.com/entertainment/television/2014/04/29/nigel_lythgoe_asks_twitter_followers_to_save_so_you_think_you_can_dance.html


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

2-hour premiere tonight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> 2-hour premiere tonight!


Can't wait!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

TK aka BB said:


> Ah! Missed it! Have to catch it online.
> 
> Tk aka BB


Yeah, I missed it to, but Fox doesn't post the video online unless you subscribe to Dish Network. Or you can wait several weeks. Hopefully, there'll be clips on youtube.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's one. WOW!!

Ooops, I guess the vid gotten taken down already.

Magan Marcano. Glad I saw it before it got pulled. She's fabulous.

BTW, they won't have call backs in Vegas this year. Looks like it's going to be Hollywood.

ETA: The vid is still there. Here's the direct link.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SryaSdnj73w


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mary Murphy on lots of changes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt00vos-TG0


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Mary Murphy on lots of changes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt00vos-TG0


Hm. I missed the premiere last night so I'm not sure how evident these changes are yet, but I'm nervous about some of them... I guess the dance crews and the lack of judges' power in particular. But she later kind of took back the judging thing -- to clarify that there are just no more "dance for your life" segments? -- so maybe it's not that big a deal.

And I like dance crews in general, but that's not what this show has ever been about.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hm. I missed the premiere last night so I'm not sure how evident these changes are yet, but I'm nervous about some of them... I guess the dance crews and the lack of judges' power in particular. But she later kind of took back the judging thing -- to clarify that there are just no more "dance for your life" segments? -- so maybe it's not that big a deal.
> 
> And I like dance crews in general, but that's not what this show has ever been about.


Last night was auditions.

I don't like the idea of dance crews, either. Dance for your life has saved some really good dancers in the past, although that's a minor point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

In case you missed the bottle dance. Shelby's great, too, but her Dad stole the show.

Okay, why can I post any youtube videos? I keep getting invalid link.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EoClbvE05A


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This is what the dance crew thing is all about.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p54UFghk34U


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought the premiere was great. Could have lived without Bieber, though. But I am interested to see the dance crews.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I thought the premiere was great. Could have lived without Bieber, though. But I am interested to see the dance crews.


Both crews were pretty good.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, I thought the crews were good too. But, even between those two groups, the styles were so different that voting will come down to preferred style rather than which group did a better job with their routine. Originality and entertainment value will come into play as well, I think.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yeah, I thought the crews were good too. But, even between those two groups, the styles were so different that voting will come down to preferred style rather than which group did a better job with their routine. Originality and entertainment value will come into play as well, I think.


I agree. If Nigel has his way, it'll be the ladies. You know how fond he is of tappers. They were very good. But the voting public, not so much.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally catching up on the auditions episode from last week and I'm reminded of this one simple fact: Wayne Brady is the best. 

(Of course, every time I say that about a celebrity, someone tells me about a horrible crime or scandal I didn't know about...)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Finally catching up on the auditions episode from last week and I'm reminded of this one simple fact: Wayne Brady is the best.
> 
> (Of course, every time I say that about a celebrity, someone tells me about a horrible crime or scandal I didn't know about...)


Oh, yes, but I can't get used to him with a shaved head.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Watching last night's auditions, and man, that 9 year old was ADORABLE. And SO talented!

Also, this is probably a dumb thing to say considering her accomplishments, but man, Misty Copeland is stunning. Even in the video of her as a little girl, you can see the talent just burning in every movement.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, the boy was adorable and incredibly talented. I'm just hoping the show's still around in 9 years so he can audition. A great evening of dance. Glad to see they've added new judges to the panel. Fresh perspectives is always great. I can already tell that this will be a really strong group of top 20!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

What do you guys think of the top 20? I was glad about some of the people they cut... And I think the girls look like a pretty strong group overall.



Spoiler



Would have loved to see Jaja (crumper) move on. Right now I think my faves are Valerie (tapper) and Marquette (ballroom).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Darn it! I forgot again last night even though I mentioned it earlier in the day. Did they do the intro dances?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry, what are intro dances? 

It was Vegas week, so everyone had to partner and do hip-hop, Jazz, contemporary, ballroom, and then the group round. After that there were final solos, and then the top 20 was announced.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Sorry, what are intro dances?
> 
> It was Vegas week, so everyone had to partner and do hip-hop, Jazz, contemporary, ballroom, and then the group round. After that there were final solos, and then the top 20 was announced.


I mean a top 20 group dance and then the contemp dancers all dance together, the jazz dancers dance together, etc.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I mean a top 20 group dance and then the contemp dancers all dance together, the jazz dancers dance together, etc.


Ah okay, then no. I guess that's coming next week?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> What do you guys think of the top 20? I was glad about some of the people they cut... And I think the girls look like a pretty strong group overall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I felt the same about Jaja, so unique... I was really not impressed by


Spoiler



the chick who kept talking about her dead father... of course I'm sorry he died young but it was a bit much and I did not think she was that good... ! Jaja was a much better choice... Did the male tapper get through too, with the big ears?


 It is hard to tell at this point... about favorites... I did think the first guy that got through was kind of incredible, that crazy final solo he did was so amazing and odd at the same time.

also no more "Vegas" week... this was all in Pasadena... so they just called it "Call Back" week I guess cause _Pasadena_ does not sound as cool


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I felt the same about Jaja, so unique... I was really not impressed by
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


"I'm going to Pasadena" just doesn't have the same ring as "I'm going to Vegas!"


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I tend not to hold the sob stories against the contestants, because I'm quite certain that the producers play that angle up in editing, and maybe even in interviews. I mean really, who would want to keep talking about their dead father? And I thought she was pretty good, certainly very passionate. So she doesn't bother me.



Spoiler



I do not believe the male tapper made it in.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I usually agree with you Kristan, but in the case I felt it was her milking it ... especially when she said her last memory was watching SYTYCD with him... really? That just seemed a bit contrived.... but aside from all that she was not that good imo. Terrible toe point.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I think there's a lot of strong dancers this year. The one dancer who really stands out for me is Ricky, the contemporary dancer who got a standing ovation for his solo (he's the one who saved his beard). He's going to be top ten for sure!

I'm liking the strength of all the ballroom dancers.

I'm also liking the quicker format. If you recall, Las Vegas week (now called call-backs) went on for 2 weeks and we suffered through all the drama of dancers who couldn't find a group to perform with. A lot of wasted TV time was cut by having the judges assign 5 people per group. Thank you!!

And I also agree that there are some seriously strong female dancers this year. Whoa!

Kudos to the new judges. Tara Lipinski was terrific.

Looking forward to next week!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, I liked Ricky too. Thanks for reminding me, haha!

Tara WAS good/interesting. I liked the ballerina too.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

The one dancer who really stands out for me is Ricky, the contemporary dancer who got a standing ovation for his solo (he's the one who saved his beard). He's going to be top ten for sure!

Sorry, I meant to say shaved his beard.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ricky was who I meant when I said "I did think the first guy that got through was kind of incredible, that crazy final solo he did was so amazing and odd at the same time." Thanks for giving me his name, I should have remembered it, since it's my brother's name but he doesn't look like a Ricky.  

He was amazing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I missed the opening group dance but was able to watch the whole show last night.

I think the guys were stronger than the girls. Serge, Marquette.

The two  hip-hoppers were outstanding. What a wonderful Christopher Scott routine and they fully did it justice.

I loved the tap routine, but again, I thought he was stronger than she was. Still learning the names.

Was it just me or were all the contemp routines shorter than the others? Travis' choreo was outstanding as usual and so were Storey and Tookey, but Tayeh, danced by Ricky and Jessica blew them all away.

You guys were so right about Ricky and he and Jessica perfectly complemented each other. WoW! I would say "power couple" but they'll be split up next week. Ricky reminded me of Melanie from S-8. Absolutely seamless. 

I guess eliminations are going strictly on viewer votes. They said no more dance for your life. And it sounded like there won't be a top guy and a top girl. They must be going back to single winner. Saves them money, but I liked the two winner format.

I did not appreciate all the "ads" spouted by Cat so quickly I couldn't get most of what she said. New voting? New app? New National Dance Day? New Dizzy Feet Gala? TMI spit out like a used car salesman. Cat just wasn't her usual relaxed and friendly self.

I enjoyed Jason, the guest judge, and also enjoyed his performance, although I could have done without Snoop Dogg.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I enjoyed all of the numbers, but then the dancers were able to showcase their styles, which is partly why (also excellent choreography and music) the performances were first rate. If the voters go by personality, the ballet dancers might be in trouble. Ballet is more about technique than personality; not that it's non-existent, but it sure isn't tap. So, we'll see....

Yes, it's one winner this year, which is too bad. The voting confuses me too, but I'm in Canada, so I'm not even sure I can vote.

I do like the idea of dancers changing partners every week, as I think it evens things out a little bit.

Looking forward to next week, but I really have no idea who will be eliminated.

Ricky's definitely my favorite.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I never did figure out how to vote.  I'm not on facebook (sign in via facebook).  So guess I can't vote.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> I never did figure out how to vote. I'm not on facebook (sign in via facebook). So guess I can't vote.


Cat mumbled something about an app for your phone.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just catching up on last Wed's episode after the holiday weekend, and omg, my high school dance team captain is dancing in the Jason Derulo performance! She's the one with braids/cornrows. I always love when she pops up on my TV. 

As for the actual SYTYCD contestants, I've enjoyed all the duets so far. The Travis Wall one has been the standout, I think, but I'm not sure how much of that has to do with the emotion in the song vs. the actual performance. In the tap performance, I thought the guy sold the swag much more than the girl did (even though I think she's adorable). And the opening number didn't really do it for me.

Cat Deeley's dress is great, her hair not so much.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we all want Kat to look great every week.....and I am not sure that is possible.
But we certainly like her.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Cat Deeley's dress is great, her hair not so much.


Now that you mention it, I remember saying to my husband that she looks like she forgot to brush her hair.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hm, Cat just said the bottom 8 were dancing for their lives tonight, to convince the judges to keep them...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hm, Cat just said the bottom 8 were dancing for their lives tonight, to convince the judges to keep them...


Poop, forgot it was Wednesday and I can't watch tonight. For some reason, my reminder alarm didn't go off.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

**** Ricky ****


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> **** Ricky ****


Lol I feel like the whole world feels that way.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Bottom 6, my bad. And they didn't dance for their lives, it was more just being evaluated based on their performances tonight.

I'm not happy about which girl is going home... But then again, I'm not really happy with who's in the bottom 6 in general -- what are you doing, America? -- so the choices were probably going to disappoint to me no matter what.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I would have made completely different choices.
But I think these two would not have made it to the top 4 so it was now or later.
IMHO.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah I would have made completely different choices.
> But I think these two would not have made it to the top 4 so it was now or later.
> IMHO.


Since I missed it, I'm consoling myself with the first episode of Sherlock.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Am I the only one that gets irritated when Nigel blames the dancers for bad choreography, in reference to the telephone routine...? This is not the first time he has done that...how is that their fault? I thought the routine was pretty weak but they have no control over that. I also thought his


Spoiler



comment about Marlene skating by on her beauty was really mean and unnecessary! It may be true but I don't think he needed to say that! She is what I'd call "super model" beautiful and I hope she parlays this exposure into something, cause she also seemed like a very sweet girl.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

With the specific routine last night, I actually thought last night Nigel and Mary did place the blame at the feet of the choreographer... But yes, I thought the beauty comment was unfair, and given the context, unkind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> With the specific routine last night, I actually thought last night Nigel and Mary did place the blame at the feet of the choreographer... But yes, I thought the beauty comment was unfair, and given the context, unkind.


The twitterverse is afflutter in support of Benji.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, Nigel has been known to make some really questionable comments over the years. His biases will start showing, if they haven't already.  The problem is will voters base their decisions on his comments. Given the difficulty of working with telephone cords, I thought they did better than they were given credit for.

I also think that the comment about Benji was unfair. I don't think he was being mean at all. He was challenging the dancers, and I thought the guy rose to the challenge. Interesting that none of the panelists commented on the girl's injured shoulder. Wouldn't that have had an impact on her ability to do certain moves?

For me the routine of the night was the Argentine tango. Unbelievably good in my opinion. They really sold that routine and the technique was spot on


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, for me that Argentine tango was outstanding. Usually I find those routines boring, but this time I was riveted.

Travis Wall's piece also stood out for me, but those two dancers are among my faves so far too.

I thought the West Coast swing piece was a hot mess, injury or no.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Well, Nigel has been known to make some really questionable comments over the years. His biases will start showing, if they haven't already. The problem is will voters base their decisions on his comments.


Well, the voters didn't really get a chance in this case, since the judges make the final decision until they get down to the top 10.

I think it will be interesting to see who ends up on the bottom this coming week... do they choose a new partner each week? I think Valerie (is that the tapper who danced with Ricky) might suffer from him being so good... she did great I thought, didn't even know which girl she was since I missed the intro... 
but he cast a big shadow.
You are on target about Nigel showing his bias... still I like him, he has worked very hard to make the show a success, I feel its a real labor of love for him so I can't fault him too much...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I know it's not over yet, but tonight has not been nearly as strong as last week, IMO. And the judges must agree, because they've been a lot, lot harsher in their comments tonight.

That said, the jive was a really pleasant surprise for me. Probably the only jive that hasn't bored me. And I thought Bridget was just lovely to watch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I know it's not over yet, but tonight has not been nearly as strong as last week, IMO. And the judges must agree, because they've been a lot, lot harsher in their comments tonight.
> 
> That said, the jive was a really pleasant surprise for me. Probably the only jive that hasn't bored me. And I thought Bridget was just lovely to watch.


I agree about the jive. Kind of odd to see Pasha and Anya choreographing a jive. That's the dance that got Anya eliminated in Season 3 (not Season 2, Mary). It was nice to see them together again.

I don't think the problem was with the dancers tonight as much as I think it was the choreo. Nothing made me say !WOW!. Even the final number made me sit up and take notice more because of the music than the dancing. Tanisha was cute and Rudy was fun and the dancing was fine. So was the choreo, but again, no !WOW! factor.

I agreed with the eliminations.

Hated Cat's lipstick.

I missed the opening number again. I'll youtube it tomorrow. Didn't like last week's at all.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I agree about the jive. Kind of odd to see Pasha and Anya choreographing a jive. That's the dance that got Anya eliminated in Season 3 (not Season 2, Mary). It was nice to see them together again.
> 
> I don't think the problem was with the dancers tonight as much as I think it was the choreo. Nothing made me say !WOW!. Even the final number made me sit up and take notice more because of the music than the dancing. Tanisha was cute and Rudy was fun and the dancing was fine. So was the choreo, but again, no !WOW! factor.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said, Gertie!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I liked this week's opening number. And I thought Cat looked so much better overall that I couldn't get worked up about the lipstick.

I'm not sure they eliminated the right guy... but (in the spirit of what geoffthomas said last week) I'm not sure how much further anyo f these guys are going to get, so maybe it doesn't matter.

You know, I somehow doubt it's the first time there's been behind-the-scenes relationships, but I think it's interesting/cute that they're playing up a little love story this season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I liked this week's opening number. And I thought Cat looked so much better overall that I couldn't get worked up about the lipstick.
> 
> I'm not sure they eliminated the right guy... but (in the spirit of what geoffthomas said last week) I'm not sure how much further anyo f these guys are going to get, so maybe it doesn't matter.
> 
> You know, I somehow doubt it's the first time there's been behind-the-scenes relationships, but I think it's interesting/cute that they're playing up a little love story this season.


Dmitri and Natalie, Season 2
Dom and Sabra, Season 3
Lauran/Lacey/Hok, Season 3


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Dmitri and Natalie, Season 2
> Dom and Sabra, Season 3
> Lauran/Lacey/Hok, Season 3


Ah, I didn't start watching until partway through Season 3, so I must have missed all of that. Like, I remember Sabra and Hok and Lacey, but I don't remember any of them having any romantic interests. 

I just remember the final 4 of Season 3. Such a fab group!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, I agree with all the comments that the choreo wasn't as strong, and is it just me, but did the men outperform their partners in a a few  of those numbers? Ricky was doing so many amazing jumps and moves that his partner, the tapper, seemed almost at a standstill by comparison, yet Nigel raved about her.

I think the jive number was another example. I missed the opening number too. I was okay with the eliminations. So, now that dancers are starting to dance in genres  outside their comfort zones, the weaknesses are showing through a little more. You know that Ricky's been a favorite of mine from the get-go and others are rising to the top, which is why Rudy seems to pale by comparison. I give him A for effort, though.

Still no girl stands out for me yet. Lots of strong dancers but no wow factor. Hmmm.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Ricky was doing so many amazing jumps and moves that his partner, the tapper, seemed almost at a standstill by comparison, yet Nigel raved about her.


Yeah, I really like Valerie, but her upper body was so stiff in that performance, and I thought her costume was... unappealing. I wondered if Nigel was talking her up to keep a beloved tapper in the runnings...?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Yeah, I really like Valerie, but her upper body was so stiff in that performance, and I thought her costume was... unappealing. I wondered if Nigel was talking her up to keep a beloved tapper in the runnings...?


I didn't understand all the love for Valerie in the waltz, either, but you may have hit the nail on the head.

I like Ricky, Zack and Serge, pretty much in that order. Ricky is a great contemporary dancer, but may fail due to lack of versatility.

I still like Jessica, probably because she danced with Ricky and they were fabulous together. At this point, I can hardly tell one from the other, which is never a good sign.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Kat looks pretty good today.
And the show is very entertaining.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There were definitely some WOW moments tonight.

Ricky and Valerie's Bollywood was a lot of fun but I thought a bit over the top. They were both very good.

Bridget/Emilio/Travis WOW WOW WOW The choreo was outstanding and so were the dancers.

Rudy was very sharp. I thought he was fantastic and Tanisha was cute and flirty although I didn't find her sexy. I also thought they danced well together.

Marquette and Jessica. He was too loose and


Spoiler



I knew he was going home anyway. Second time in the bottom. Criticized last week and again this week.



Serge and Carey suffered from a Mandy Moore routine that was nothing special and way too short anyway.

Teddy and Emily. Knowing later about the dislocated shoulder, I understood why they were a little off. Still thought they were enjoyable.

Zack and Jacque did justice to that Sonya Tayeh routine.

Casey and Brooklyn hip hop. Meh

Sonya's group routine was another WOW WOW WOW for me. They were all wonderful.

Travis' group routine was great, and I think I would have given it another WOW WOW WOW if I hadn't seen Sonya's group number.

Not surprised about


Spoiler



Brooklyn being eliminated after her less than stellar hip hop.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Catching up on the ep now, and so far all I can say is: TANISHA! D*mn. This was the first routine I couldn't take my eyes off.

(The Travis Wall one, for example, was very good, but I had to watch twice because I got a little bored/distracted the first time and missed some stuff. Happens to me a lot when I'm watching on DVR instead of live...)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I would rather have lost a different guy, but at this point they're all quite good, I suppose.

Ditto the girls.

Ricky DID look very good in guyliner.

I liked Sonya's group routine better than Travis's, to my surprise. (I'm not normally a Bjork fan either.)

Semi-related: I quite like seeing Jasmine Harper in the Degree commercials.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I would rather have lost a different guy, but at this point they're all quite good, I suppose.
> 
> Ditto the girls.
> 
> ...


Yay to Jasmine as well. There's also a glimpse of her in the opening. I made a note to youtube her and Aaron.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, there were some really good moments on Wednesday night.

I was surprised and happy that Rudy and Valerie stepped up their performances this week. I thought they both performed much better. I didn't like the hip hop routine, but I too enjoyed Sonyah's group number. I liked Mandy's routine as well.

Given the evening's performances and previous comments, I wasn't surprised by the two eliminations. But four are going home next week. Yikes!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I really enjoyed that opening number from Stacey Tookey! Gorgeous costumes too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Dangit. I don't want to lose any of the 3 guys who have danced for their lives so far...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I really enjoyed that opening number from Stacey Tookey! Gorgeous costumes too.


Once again, I missed the opening number. I'll catch it on youtube tomorrow.

I'm not crazy about Mandy Moore, but that routine danced by Rudy and Tanisha was outstanding. They were both so strong and they were seamless together.

I knew they were going to save


Spoiler



Jessica


 after everything Christina said. I liked her from the beginning. Same with the guys.

I think I would have liked both guy/girl group routines better if the stage had been a little better lit. I also thought the two routines were amazingly similar.

Jessica and Twitch? That means she's getting hip-hop next week. Hmmm. I'm glad to see Jenna coming back. I loved that routine she did with Mark and then she was eliminated.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljAS9uw8ZxI

Why don't the darned youtube links work for me anymore?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm very pleased with the two they chose to save, though I was _expecting_ a different guy.

Ricky is amazing. I don't love every _routine_ he's in, but _he_ is fantastic in all of them.

Great line-up of All Stars!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I absolutely agree that they saved the right two.
At this stage there are none that I want to go home.
But these two should stay.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, I agree with you all. The right two were saved. They both had stand-out solos and their routine was terrific. But it is hard at this point as they're all great dancers. For the first time, Jessica really stood out for me tonight.

This will earn me some boos, but I'm not a huge fan of Rudy.

Loving the all-star team, but some of my favorites are missing, such as Neil and Alex and Courtney...unless I missed something.

I've had no doubt from the get-go that Ricky will be in the finale! Of course, I've been wrong before.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> This will earn me some boos, but I'm not a huge fan of Rudy.


Me either.  I'm sure he's a nice kid, but his dancing doesn't stand out to me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I believe that Ricky stands alone of the guys.  Will be very surprised if he is not the last guy standing.
Of the females......Jessica was marvelous (and she originally looked great when paired with Ricky).  But Tanisha is wonderful.  Not sure who will end up in the final.....probably should be Tanisha.

just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yep, I agree with you all. The right two were saved. They both had stand-out solos and their routine was terrific. But it is hard at this point as they're all great dancers. For the first time, Jessica really stood out for me tonight.
> 
> This will earn me some boos, but I'm not a huge fan of Rudy.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the all stars change from week to week depending on the style the contestants draw. I'm sure we'll see Allison and Mark and Comfort, etc.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm on a bit of delay, but Tanisha and Ryan, damn!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm on a bit of delay, but Tanisha and Ryan, d*mn!


Oh, yeah.

What a show. The choreo was unbelievable. Jessica-unbelievable, Casey-unbelievable, Zack-unbelievable, Rudy-unbelievable. There was so much dancing goodness that I can't really remember everything. It was just one great dance after another.

Twitch was so good and he reminded me of Cosby. Jenna-fabulous, Catherine-wonderful, Jasmine-outstanding. All of them were great.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

A great show tonight.
So many fab performances.
Wonderful choreography.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Tanisha/Ryan and Twitch/Jessica were the standouts for me.

The Cosby comment is rather on point, in a sad way, given his controversial history... :/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Tanisha/Ryan and Twitch/Jessica were the standouts for me.
> 
> The Cosby comment is rather on point, in a sad way, given his controversial history... :/


I was referring to Twitch's moves and expressions resembling Cosby.

Zack and Amy also stood out. After that performance, I was so hoping he wouldn't be eliminated. And I was getting very frustrated with Nigel and his interminable plugs for the choreographers while I was waiting to hear the comments on Zack's performance. Although he did mention Derek who really is an outstanding choreographer.

I've never been a fan of Ade. I think he's more of a dancers' dancer. But I couldn't take my eyes off him last night. Poor Valerie.

I would have liked Chehon and Jaque a lot better if the lighting had been better. These mature eyes had a hard time following them. Not to mention Nigel is soooo obvious. They had Travis choreograph this contemporary ballet because he wants to choreograph for the ballet. I love Travis and he deserves every break he can get, but I really don't like it when the show goes off track like that.

Speaking of agendas, Will is coming back next week.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

How/Why is Will an agenda? *clueless*


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was not at all wowed by Ricky or his routine last night, Zach & Casey were the standouts on the men's side... based on the routines, Rudy & Ricky should be on the bottom, imo and Rudy should go home... I think the female tapper will also be out... 

On another note, I enjoyed Tara L. as a judge... all her comments were very thoughtful and well articulated... I also like Christina Applegate...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now Kat looked very "put together" tonight.

Ricky and Jaime dancing to Travis Wall routine - wonderful.
Valerie was beautiful with Ryan.
Tanisha strong as always.

Great show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yup, another great show. 

I'm sorry to see the guy go, but he'll be on the tour and I'm sure we'll see him again. I was happy that Zack wasn't in the bottom this time especially after last week's dance. I just noticed tonight how tall he is.

Allison is as strong and beautiful as ever and I love watching her dance. She definitely lifted Rudy up.

Poor Casey looking like limp spaghetti next to Comfort. But Jacque definitely didn't have the same problem with Twitch. They were fantastic together. 

I didn't like Twitch when he competed because I didn't feel he was versatile enough to get to the top four. But since then, he's become one of my favorites. 

Will is still not one of my favorites. Did you see how his legs shook? 

I guess they're going for top six again this year, so next week will be the finale. This season has gone by way too quickly.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT?!??!?!

Just watched and saw which girl went home. WTH? She was the best girl left!

The guy, meh. I don't think he was the weakest, but I'm not heartbroken.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT?!??!?!
> 
> Just watched and saw which girl went home. WTH? She was the best girl left!
> 
> The guy, meh. I don't think he was the weakest, but I'm not heartbroken.


I'm just the opposite on that. But then, I think all four of the guys left are pretty strong.

I wish they were having a top guy and a top gal again.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Another great show!! I was a little surprised to see Tanisha go, but not that surprised that Rudy left. What really struck me tonight was how improved and immensely talented Zak is. I thought he nailed that number and I wouldn't be at all shocked if he and Ricky made it to the finale. As much as I like Valerie's personality, she's not as strong a dancer as the others, but this is all about America's favorite dancer, so who knows?

I'm so happy to see the all-stars performing, and yes, I agree with Nigel that they do bring out the best in the competitors.  Sad to see it coming to an end in another couple of weeks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Another great show!! I was a little surprised to see Tanisha go, but not that surprised that Rudy left. What really struck me tonight was how improved and immensely talented Zak is. I thought he nailed that number and I wouldn't be at all shocked if he and Ricky made it to the finale. As much as I like Valerie's personality, she's not as strong a dancer as the others, but this is all about America's favorite dancer, so who knows?
> 
> I'm so happy to see the all-stars performing, and yes, I agree with Nigel that they do bring out the best in the competitors. Sad to see it coming to an end in another couple of weeks.


I liked Zack from the beginning and I was sorry to see him in the bottom so often. But finally, the voters realized how talented he is and saved him.

Agree about Valerie. I was definitely surprised when she was safe. Rudy has always been a fan favorite, so his elimination did surprise me. I don't think Casey is as versatile but he's got the cute factor going.

Jessica gets my vote for top gal, but there's only going to be one winner. Too bad.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I heard this is the shows last season?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I heard this is the shows last season?


Nigel hasn't announced a renewal, has he? Very upsetting.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So the final four are actually the ones that I was hoping for.

And let's hope that this show gets renewed for another season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So the final four are actually the ones that I was hoping for.
> 
> And let's hope that this show gets renewed for another season.


Me, too. Me, too.

Zack has been consistent where Casey has not.

I totally hated Ricky and Valerie's Broadway. Not their fault. Ricky's bright, blue shoes made his movements look weird and the camera angle was very bad. Jessica and Casey's disco was the best disco I've ever seen on the show. I usually don't like Dorianna's discos, but this was fantastic. Zack and Jacque's foxtrot was boring coming right after that unbelievable disco.

I thought Valerie and Twitch were the best of the all star dances, but Zack and FikShun blew me away. Fabulous. Fabulous. Fabulous.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

FikShun is at a whole other level... that said, Zach was right there with him. I think Zach and Valerie have done a great job esp when you consider, other than their solos and that first show, they never get to dance in their own genre. I hope they get a really good tap choreographer in for the final!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> FikShun is at a whole other level... that said, Zach was right there with him. I think Zach and Valerie have done a great job esp when you consider, other than their solos and that first show, they never get to dance in their own genre. I hope they get a really good tap choreographer in for the final!


Nigel has to be in hog heaven with two tappers in the finals.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Valerie is adorable and I've liked her from the start, but her shoulders are SO stiff. Even with the obstructive costumes in the opening piece, I knew exactly which girl was her, because of that. :/ I also didn't think her hip hop with Twitch was all that great... (Granted, half of that was the hideous costume.) But her solo rocked.

And so did Zack's!

Other thoughts:
- That disco was really impressive.
- Am I the only one who thought the 99 Red Balloons piece was lovely and cool?
- All the family videos destroyed me... *wipes away tears* And it was cute to see how much they looked like their parents.
- Did not care for the Jessica/Ade jazz piece. Except for the "ponytail strut," as Christina Applegate called it. That had swag.
- Agreed that the foxtrot was boring.
- Thought the "ink blot" hip hop was a very cool concept!

Also, sidebar: I loved the pacing of this episode! From the "human interest" videos and the rehearsal clips, to the performances and (especially) the commentary afterwards. It wasn't RUSHED, like usual. It also made me realize that I wish we'd gotten to hear more from the contestants themselves over the season. Didn't Cat Deeley used to talk to them more, before announcing the voting stuff? I suspect we've lost some of that connection to the dancers, ever since we had to squish the performance and results episodes together, which may be why I ALWAYS think I don't like the newest group as much as the earlier ones -- because I don't get to know them until it's time to say goodbye!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan, I usually don't care for too much talk in the episodes. I'm too anxious to get on with the dancing. But I agree that this episode mixed the dancing and the family interest very well. I especially liked little Jessica's dance moves. She was so adorable. I loved Ricky's abuela, too. And Valerie's brothers were very cool.

I'm not sure how I felt about the 99 balloons dance. I kept my eyes on Jacque and thought she was lovely and graceful and the dance showcased that. But I also thought it was both simplistic and gimmicky at the same time. 

Yes, Zack's solo was wonderful. 

I thought Nigel's remark about Jessica's solo was uncalled for. Not to mention his foot-in-mouth comment to Zack about being shocked if he made the finals.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Me, too. Me, too.
> 
> Zack has been consistent where Casey has not.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, except that I didn't think Ricky's Broadway number was that bad, despite the distracting shoes. If there's a renewal it will be announced either next week or during the big results show, which I think will happen. I'm optimistic


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Totally agree, except that I didn't think Ricky's Broadway number was that bad, despite the distracting shoes. If there's a renewal it will be announced either next week or during the big results show, which I think will happen. I'm optimistic


I'll hitch my wagon to your optimistic. Fingers crossed. Candles lit.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this is Jasmine Harper dancing (and singing?) in the background of Taylor Swift's VMA performance last night...

http://www.mtv.com/ontv/vma/videos/shake-it-off-live/1066927/#id=1729741


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm pretty sure this is Jasmine Harper dancing (and singing?) in the background of Taylor Swift's VMA performance last night...
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/ontv/vma/videos/shake-it-off-live/1066927/#id=1729741


Sure looks like her!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, it was her. http://instagram.com/p/sG1KaouVLJ/?modal=true


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I think that tonight's show is shaping up to be just fabulous.
I Really like these four finalists.  Really talented.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hm. I'm a few min behind, but I really did not enjoy the first two routines...

What happened to favorite routines from throughout the season, and All Stars?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

OK, things have picked up a bit. 

But honestly, I still don't feel like this has the same energy as previous finales...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

well apparently the favorite routines will be next week.
I am not a fan of tonight's "African" routine - did not think it showcased the dancers very well.
And I am never a fan of Bollywood routines - just do not think they show a dancer in the best light.
I guess I am just taken with these four.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

OOHHHHH!!! I thought TONIGHT was the finale! (Don't we usually have 4 contestants left going into the finale?) Well that makes me feel much, much better then! I do find that the episode right before the finale usually has less exciting choreo -- as if they're saving it up for the big bang.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hah, I'm not the only one who's confused. #SYTYCDfinale is trending nationwide on Twitter.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hah, I'm not the only one who's confused. #SYTYCDfinale is trending nationwide on Twitter.


Yes, this week is the performance finale and next week is the results show with favorite dances.

Wow! Aaron and Valerie, Aaron and Zack. Highlight of the night for me.

The HH with Zack and Ricky was another favorite. They were so evenly matched in that routine.

Zack and Jessica's Broadway was also another favorite and I have to agree with Nigel. This year, the Broadway routines have been far and above any other year.

Almost forgot Ricky and Jessica's jazz. Wonderful.

I didn't like Ricky and Catherine although I love her. It was the lighting once again. You can't put a dancer in black or maybe it was dark gray, against a midnight blue background and expect them to show up especially when the partner is in all white.

I know Ricky is the best dancer on the show, but I've loved Zack since his first tap routine and I love him even more now. They're all wonderful, but this American's favorite dancer is definitely Zack.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Twitch's surprise present to Ellen. I didn't know he was a regular on her show.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTKgjfNEHu4


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Looooved that routine (Twitch on Ellen). Thanks for sharing! Man, when there are so many greats, it's hard to know who to watch!

Well, last night's show ended up being pretty solid. No routines that are going to stand out as my favorites from the season, but some fun and impressive work.

You know, I really appreciate that SYTYCD highlights so many different genres of dance, but I think certain ones (like hip hop) please the crowd more than others (like jive) not because they are inherently "better" styles, but because they allow the dancers to show off their individual personalities more, and personality is such a big part of this competition. It's just something I was thinking about after Nakul's comment to the girls last night that they couldn't make that Bollywood routine their own; they had to do it a prescribed way.

I agree with those who think Zack has grown the most over the course of the season. He seemed kind of odd/dopey to me to start, but now I do feel like he has earned his place here in the top 4. He was great in all his routines last night, and boy did his solo have swag.

They're all nice, talented kids, but I'm still kind of expecting Ricky to win, to be honest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a news flash. The blonde in the Twitch/Ellen video was Lauren F and she's DTrix' s girlfriend. Talk about you odd couple


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, I'm surprised that no one's commented on the final night of competition! It was a great evening of dance. All four worked their butts off. Still think Ricky will win the big prize, though.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Wow, I'm surprised that no one's commented on the final night of competition! It was a great evening of dance. All four worked their butts off. Still think Ricky will win the big prize, though.
> 
> Debra


Yes, actually, we did. You just didn't go far enough back in the thread.

Yes, Ricky will probably win. He's really the best dancer, but I really like Zack.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, actually, we did. You just didn't go far enough back in the thread.
> 
> Yes, Ricky will probably win. He's really the best dancer, but I really like Zack.


Ah, I think my browser was slow to load the page. For some reason all I could see were discussions up to Aug. 21st. I agree with one of the comments that this season somehow lacked a little pizzazz, but I'm not sure why. There was excellent choreography, though I don't know if I'll remember any of them a year from now. The Argentinian tangos and disco number were fabulous. Contemporary numbers from Stacy and Travis were terrific. It's interesting that hip-hoppers didn't go very far in the competition this year.

Some of you might think it weird that I would expect to remember any routine, but let me tell you, and Gertie will probably agree with this, there are numbers I remember back from season two, three, four, etc. I was reminiscing with hubby about this (he's a fan of the show too). I'll never forgot:

Travis & partner dancing with the bench
Chelsea & Mark's hip-hop routine to Bleeding Love
The number with the door, I think with Twitch,
the baseball number with Neil (I forget the young man's name he danced with)
The chilling number about addiction.
One of Sonya Tayeh's first numbers was a wild one with Mark, and I think Courtney. I think Sonya caught everyone's attention after that

As you can see, I'm terrible at remembering names (don't get me started on books and movies) but if you ever have to see any of these routines, go for it. I'm sure Gertie can add more to the list, and maybe even tell you where to find them 

I too like Zack. He deserves to win as well!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Ah, I think my browser was slow to load the page. For some reason all I could see were discussions up to Aug. 21st. I agree with one of the comments that this season somehow lacked a little pizzazz, but I'm not sure why. There was excellent choreography, though I don't know if I'll remember any of them a year from now. The Argentinian tangos and disco number were fabulous. Contemporary numbers from Stacy and Travis were terrific. It's interesting that hip-hoppers didn't go very far in the competition this year.
> 
> Some of you might think it weird that I would expect to remember any routine, but let me tell you, and Gertie will probably agree with this, there are numbers I remember back from season two, three, four, etc. I was reminiscing with hubby about this (he's a fan of the show too). I'll never forgot:
> 
> ...


Travis & partner dancing with the bench
That was Travis and Heidi by Mia Michaels, I believe. I sure miss her choreo
Chelsea & Mark's hip-hop routine to Bleeding Love
That's one I'll never forget.
The number with the door, I think with Twitch,
Twitch and, I believe Katie Shean
Also Katie and Joshua to No Air
the baseball number with Neil (I forget the young man's name he danced with)
Kent Boyd. One of my all time fave dancers. I also loved the Travis routine Kent and Neil did together.
The chilling number about addiction.
Kayla and Kupona. Also Mia Michaels. Another one I watch a lot.
One of Sonya Tayeh's first numbers was a wild one with Mark, and I think Courtney. I think Sonya caught everyone's attention after that
I think it was actually Sonya's first choreo, but I won't swear to it. The Garden. Another unforgettable piece.
Melanie and Marko's statue routine by Travis.
Anything by Wade Robson (Rama Lama, Sexy Back) or Mia Michaels (Ave Maria, The Four Seasons)
Jason Gilkinson's Paso Dobles (Jeanine and Brandon)

You are so right. There were many memorable moments. It used to be we could download from youtube so I have a lot of them saved and end up watching a marathon of the best. Can't do that anymore.

Now see what you've done? I'll be hanging out on you tube the rest of the night just going from one to the other.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Ah Gertie, I knew I could count on you!

And sorry if I've forced you to hang out on you tube. Maybe they'll be available through other platforms in the future.  I miss Wade Robson too. He was so interesting because you were never quite sure what he would come up with. And Mia, of course, was phenomenal.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Debra, it's like you read my mind. Basically your list of favorites is the same as mine! Incredible.

Season 4 has been my fave so far, largely due to Katie, Twitch, Joshua, and Comfort. Were Mark and Chelsie in that season too? Such a great group.

I can't think of too many recent routines that will stand the test of time in my mind the same way... Off the top of my head, I can only come up with Jasmine and Comfort's hip hop to "Girls (Run the World)" -- though I'm sure there are a few others.

Oh! Ade and Melissa's piece about cancer. That one brings me to tears every time.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Debra, it's like you read my mind. Basically your list of favorites is the same as mine! Incredible.
> 
> Season 4 has been my fave so far, largely due to Katie, Twitch, Joshua, and Comfort. Were Mark and Chelsie in that season too? Such a great group.
> 
> ...


Yes, that was probably the most memorable year for me as well. I believe Mark and Chelsie were in that year, but Gertie will let me know if I'm wrong


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Debra, it's like you read my mind. Basically your list of favorites is the same as mine! Incredible.
> 
> Season 4 has been my fave so far, largely due to Katie, Twitch, Joshua, and Comfort. Were Mark and Chelsie in that season too? Such a great group.
> 
> ...


Yes, Mark and Chelsie were Season 4. Chelsie was originally partnered with Gev Manoukian, the ice skating hip hop dancer. They did a great jazz routine by Sonya.

Another favorite, Ivan and Alison dancing Why by Tyce. Geez, this is like eating peanuts.

So, I sequed from SYTCD to DWTS to Jason Gilkinson's Burn the Floor Samba (Magalena) which reminded me of Dmitri and Natalie's Samba to that same song.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

http://youtu.be/1TKfRcWGbZY


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't miss some of Mia's remarks.....but her Choreography was some of the most incredible anyone has produced.
I agree that Katie and Twitch routine with the door was fab.
And Chelsea was one of my all-time favs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I don't miss some of Mia's remarks.....but her Choreography was some of the most incredible anyone has produced.
> I agree that Katie and Twitch routine with the door was fab.
> And Chelsea was one of my all-time favs.


Agreed. Mia should never have been a judge.

Just watched Twitch and Sasha Misty Blue by Christopher Scott. Incredible.

And of course, Twitch and Alex.

I hooked up youtube to my Roku and my laptop and now I can search on my laptop and watch the video on TV. YAY! I'm having fun.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If I start watching watching SYTYCD videos on YouTube it's like going into a black hole - I could be stuck there for hours if I didn't make myself stop. I didn't start watching until season 8 - and then caught seasons 6 & 7 on Ovation channel. So my most memorable ones are more recent. But I've seen a lot of the earlier ones on YouTube too. 
Alex & Allison - Hallelujah
Sasha and Kent - the one with the wall
Cyrus and Twitch
Eliana and Alex - Bang Bang
Eliana and Kole - where they were like rams (Mia)
Sasha and Melanie - Sonya's robot dance
Amy and Travis - Wicked Lies
This season, the two group routines (was it top 8 or 7?) Travis's Wave for the guys and Mandy's My Immortal for the girls
Ricky and Jessica that first week
Zack and Valerie tapping the first week
Zack and Amy - After the Storm
Jessica and Casey - Like Real People Do
I know there are others but those come to mind first. I know there was one show (the one with The Wave) that I watched several times - was reluctant to delete it from the DVR.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I am absolutely beside myself. 

DirectTV has stopped broadcasting FOX. Another one of those negotiation things where the network wants more money and DTV won't cough up. Of course, I'm not paying for cable anymore because of the incessant price hikes, but that's beside the point.

They couldn't have done this tomorrow? And for some reason, FOX won't put sytycd up on Hulu, so I can't watch it that way. Piffle!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just found out I can watch it on Hulu Plus. That's the good news. Everyone on Twitter was saying this show was ab-fab so I'll be tuning in to Hulu Plus tomorrow.

The bad news is that Nigel told the studio audience during a commercial break that he doesn't know if the show will be back next year.

At least I got the results on Twitter. No spoilers here.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, overall I thought it was quite a satisfying finale!

Btw, I think Fox.com releases the full episodes to view after 8 days. Or at least it used to...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Yep, overall I thought it was quite a satisfying finale!
> 
> Btw, I think Fox.com releases the full episodes to view after 8 days. Or at least it used to...


They upped the eight days to three weeks last year or maybe the year before. I'll check out Hulu tomorrow.

Lots of disappointment on Twitter over third and fourth place, especially fourth.

Alison Holker is joining DWTS. Surprising. She's definitely not a ballroom dancer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm watching last week's show right now on Hulu Plus.    Just saw Jessica and Zack doing the Broadway routine. I said it to myself last week and I'll say it again. The _On the Town_ producers will probably offer Zack a job, too. He's absolutely perfect for that play.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I am absolutely beside myself.
> 
> DirectTV has stopped broadcasting FOX. Another one of those negotiation things where the network wants more money and DTV won't cough up. Of course, I'm not paying for cable anymore because of the incessant price hikes, but that's beside the point.
> 
> They couldn't have done this tomorrow? And for some reason, FOX won't put sytycd up on Hulu, so I can't watch it that way. Piffle!!!!


Hmm? Maybe it is a regional thing? I have Direct TV and Fox is still on it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Hmm? Maybe it is a regional thing? I have Direct TV and Fox is still on it?


They may have resolved it since Wednesday, or as you said, it's a regional thing.

I'm just finishing the results show on Hulu Plus. I did miss watching one week and a lot of the dances the judges have picked seem to have been from that week. At least now I can watch it on Hulu.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Catherine McCormick is starring in another movie. Dance Off. Here's the trailer.






And it looks like Zack is in it too according to this tweet.

"So rad seeing @zackeverhart47 in the finals on SYTYCD! Amazing talent and featured in @DanceOffMovie"


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Catherine McCormick is starring in another movie. Dance Off. Here's the trailer.


Oooohh, thanks! Doesn't look half bad. I'll definitely check it out.

Hey, did anyone see Step Up 5? (Official name was Step Up All In, I believe.) I meant to, but it blew through theaters so quietly... Probably not a good sign. :/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Oooohh, thanks! Doesn't look half bad. I'll definitely check it out.
> 
> Hey, did anyone see Step Up 5? (Official name was Step Up All In, I believe.) I meant to, but it blew through theaters so quietly... Probably not a good sign. :/


I have yet to see any of the step up movies. I keep meaning to watch them on Amazon, but I keep forgetting.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

IMO, Step Up 1 is legitimately good. Hence launching Channing Tatum's career.

Step Up 2 was... Not good. But not terrible, mostly thanks to the dancing. 

Step Up 3 was kind of a pleasant surprise after 2 -- but not as good as 1.

Step Up 4 was in the same ballpark as 3.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> IMO, Step Up 1 is legitimately good. Hence launching Channing Tatum's career.
> 
> Step Up 2 was... Not good. But not terrible, mostly thanks to the dancing.
> 
> ...


That's the good thing about watching on Amazon. I can FF to the dancing.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, another season come and gone. I was surprised that Zack took only 4th place, but there you go. Very happy that Ricky won, but for me, this was probably the most predictable outcome in the ten seasons I've been watching! All in all, it was a great season. I'm sure hoping the show's coming back. Really, what other competition is there to watch in summer? Big Brother in Canada is on, but you couldn't pay me to watch that dumb show. And I really don't need another singing competition to watch over the summer....however, I will watch The Voice in the fall. Really enjoy that program.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Well, another season come and gone. I was surprised that Zack took only 4th place, but there you go. Very happy that Ricky won, but for me, this was probably the most predictable outcome in the ten seasons I've been watching! All in all, it was a great season. I'm sure hoping the show's coming back. Really, what other competition is there to watch in summer? Big Brother in Canada is on, but you couldn't pay me to watch that dumb show. And I really don't need another singing competition to watch over the summer....however, I will watch The Voice in the fall. Really enjoy that program.
> 
> Debra


Yes, I have to agree about the outcome being predictable and I was surprised that Zack didn't come in second or third.

Yeah, how many good summer shows are there? SYTYCD is the only one I watch religiously. I'll keep watching for some good news.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

No news on renewal yet, but Nigel is trying to rework the show to give it more suspense. I just hope he doesn't turn it into a slimy reality show just to get ratings. <shudder> I don't think he will. He loves dance too much.

Interesting fact about Ricky.

"It was pretty clear that So You Think You Cance Season 12 winner Ricky Ubeda was a front runner from the start, but Lythgoe shares an interesting detail: Ubeda garnered the most votes every single week, which is almost unheard of."

"He won every single week by a large margin. The only other [reality competition contestant] I've ever seen do that was Carrie Underwood."

"When we first saw him we really did know that he was going to win. Unless he did something dramatically terrible, everything was beautiful about him. *But my vote sort of drifted to Zack halfway through the series*."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks  for sharing that.
I too hope the show does not get "dumbed-down".
This is one of my favorite shows because there is entertainment and, I think, true friendly competition.
And I love the auditions.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed. The show and the dancers deserve another season. It's interesting and entertaining, and raises the profile of  dance in a positive way. I hate to say this, but if Nigel wants more ratings, then he'll need to introduce more celebrities. Having said that, I can't stand Dancing with the Stars, though mostly because of the stupid comments from the judges.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks for sharing that.
> I too hope the show does not get "dumbed-down".
> This is one of my favorite shows because there is entertainment and, I think, true friendly competition.
> And I love the auditions.


That's my worry, too. In the beginning years of the show it was pretty clear that some were going to make it and some weren't. But now, the level of the top twenty is so high that it's almost an equal playing field. They might be going back to that original format so we can boo and hiss at the bad dancers and hear really negative comments from the judges. <shudder>



Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed. The show and the dancers deserve another season. It's interesting and entertaining, and raises the profile of dance in a positive way. I hate to say this, but if Nigel wants more ratings, then he'll need to introduce more celebrities. Having said that, I can't stand Dancing with the Stars, though mostly because of the stupid comments from the judges.


My big problem with DWTS is the music. Len wants traditional ballroom dances but the dancers don't get traditional ballroom music.

The guest judges they had when Len was gone for a month were pretty terrible, although one actually had a sense of humor. Julianne sounds and acts just like Carrie Ann, although she hasn't fallen off her chair yet.

Once we get through the cannon fodder, we get some pretty good dances. And then there's Tom Bergeron. I could watch the show just for him.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Show has been scheduled to be back on, new format devides into two groups "stage dancers" and "street dancers" final 20 will be 10 for each group with an elimination from each group every week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Show has been scheduled to be back on, new format devides into two groups "stage dancers" and "street dancers" final 20 will be 10 for each group with an elimination from each group every week.


That's a BIG change.

Here's the article. I hope it's not going to be all group dances.

http://tvline.com/2014/11/17/so-you-think-you-can-dance-renewed-season-12-format-change/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HM.

At first my instinct was like, "NOOOOOO," but in reading the details, I'm like, "Hm, this actually might be a lot better than dividing it by gender."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> HM.
> 
> At first my instinct was like, "NOOOOOO," but in reading the details, I'm like, "Hm, this actually might be a lot better than dividing it by gender."


As long as the show is coming back, I'm willing to give it a chance. I have to trust Nigel to keep 'em dancing.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I'll keep an open mind, but I recall that the street dancers they introduced last season was kind of a half-assed attempt to bring in something new. We never got to know them. It was a totally disengaging experience/experiment?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think the street vs stage is dumb.
But I too will happily watch any format they use for this show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alex tweeted this

S12 AUDITION DATES ANNOUNCED! NYC Manhattan Ctr 1/21. DALLAS SMU 2/14. DETROIT GemTheater 2/22. MEMPHIS Orpheum 3/8. LA Orpheum 3/15.Pls RT!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yay!

Should we start a Season 12 thread?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Yay!
> 
> Should we start a Season 12 thread?


Okay. Here it is.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203510.msg2839569.html#msg2839569


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking of Alex - I haven't watched it yet, but my daughter spotted him in the Peter Pan Live production last week.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking of Alex - I haven't watched it yet, but my daughter spotted him in the Peter Pan Live production last week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Speaking of Alex - I haven't watched it yet, but my daughter spotted him in the Peter Pan Live production last week.


I hope he'll be an all star


----------

